# please read young trapper in need!



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

ok im new to trappin and only 16 yrs old and i wana know how to catch predators, really jus wana catch a bobcat,coyote,or fox. ive only been tryin to catch **** an possum and ive caught so many ive got bored. so i wana move up to a bigger animal. i have alot of steel traps but no snares and i dont know anything about how to catch a yote,bcat,or fox so any advice pls tell me


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36902

this should help. just copy and paste into your address bar.[/url]


----------



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanx alot :sniper:


----------

